# Uruguay Profundo



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Buenas,
Como va genchi?.

La idea de este thread es mostrar aquellos rincones de nuestro país que no se muestran habitualmente, estamos hablando de pueblos pequeños, partes del campo, monumentos o construcciones perdidas.

Puse este thread en Centro Sur porque si digamos, había que ponerlo en zona Norte o zona Sur, pero este thread la idea es que aplique para todo el país, 

Espero que les agrade, estamos en un momento donde el paisaje de nuestro país está cambiando, el nuevo paisaje del Uruguay rural es ahora campo, vacas y turbinas de viento.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Arranco;

Les presento Pueblo Barceló, también conocido como Pintado, queda el Dpto de Florida y cuando entré a sacar fotos todos me miraban, era el foráneo, sobre todo para los viejos faconeros del boliche, jaja.

Fundado en 1910, situado en el km 130 de la R5, Habitualmente también conocido como Pintado, dado que así se llama la estación de tren.



























































































Bueno,
espero les agrade la idea y entre todo podamos darle vida al hilo entre todo, tenemos un hermoso país.


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

muy buena idea ilignelli, se respira tranquilidad en ese pueblo, era la hora de la siesta o siempre estará así??


----------



## albeitar (Jan 8, 2013)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
Felicitaciones por la idea, las fotos y el pueblo. Ideal para una terapia de desintoxicación mental.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

:applause::applause:

Impecable aporte!!! Amé la prolijidad, lo bien mantenido y lo sencillo del pueblo!!! Es muy del lejano oeste, y esas calles de pedregullo gris me encantaron!

Impecable aporte Ilignelli!


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

SebaFun said:


> :applause::applause:
> 
> Impecable aporte!!! Amé la prolijidad, lo bien mantenido y lo sencillo del pueblo!!! Es muy del lejano oeste, y esas calles de pedregullo gris me encantaron!
> 
> Impecable aporte Ilignelli!


Mas que pedregullo Seba, tiene un nombre pero no me acuerdo...Es un símil carpeta asfáltica. Tiran alquitrán y luego esas piedras y en unas semanas con el paso de vehículos se hunden en el alquitrán y queda como asfalto.


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Muy lindas fotos!
Que buenos aportes te estás mandando papá!


----------



## Arq. Fabio (Feb 23, 2008)

Muy buen thread !


----------

